# Big trout slammin!!!! remote mud and shell



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Got on the water about 10am this morning with Daniel Popovich to check out two of our favorite remote big trout mud and shell spots. Since the big front blew through, we haven't had conditions that would let us get there, but everything lined up well today. Water temperatures were still in the 49-51 degree range, and the tides were low. We planned to fish the end of the outgoing and then the early part of the incoming. There was one faint slick rolling off when we got to the first spot. After a few casts in the area I moved and Daniel stayed there and caught a solid 3 pounder to start things off. Shortly after, I missed a big bite on the pink Fatboy. It wasn't long before things started clicking. Daniel caught a nice trout and I followed with one about 6.5 pounds. We walked slowly down the reef, with no bait showing and very little tide movement, but still managed to pick off some very nice trout. Daniel had one that was right at 8 pounds around 11:00 and I followed up with a solid 5. We had a few more bites and landed a few more fish, then the bite seemed to shut down.

We moved to spot number two and again, we separated, both walking to areas that we like along this reef. I fished my area for about 25 minutes and landed a small fish, about 2 pounds, then started making my way down to Daniel. As I got close, he hooked up with another huge trout. I eased over to take a couple of pics. This fish was very close to 8 pounds as well. We were casting from different angles, and Daniel's angle seemed to be much better. I finally came around to the side of the reef that he was on, and missed a big bite. As we stood there fairly close, we got a double at about 2:30, both fish were in the 7 plus range. We fished for about another hour as the bite again seemed to be slowing, then finally called it quits. Water was off color from the wind yesterday, there was almost no bait showing all day, cloudy early then sun in the mid afternoon, but the fish would come very close to the surface to eat the Corky. Daniel was throwing one of the new Jointed Fatboy floaters all day, which will stay right under the surface. All fish were caught in water from 2.5 to 4 feet deep, over mud with scattered shell.

It was an incredible day, with a total of near 20 trout, 12 over 5 pounds and 6 fish that were over 7 pounds. I did get the bonus redfish, though he was small, still gets your heart pumping when you hook a fish that stays down and fights that hard. *Winter big trout fishing is alive in Galveston Bay!!* ​


----------

